# Amuse Cosmetics



## PhantomGoddess (Jul 7, 2007)

Has anyone tried this brand? I was looking at the website cherryculture.com and came across this brand. It's really cheap from what I've seen, but before I buy it, I want to hear what others think of it.

Here is the link to the Amuse Cosmetics website: AMUSECOSMETICS.COM---MAKEUP, LIPSTICK, LIPGLOSS AND GIFTS


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jul 7, 2007)

I haven't tried it. I checked it out though. Some of the packaging is really cute, and the eyeshadow palletes have some really pretty colors. Some of it looks like it might be directed towards kids, so that would make me wonder about the quality. But a lot of it looks more mature, like it would even be directed towards mature clients, so it's hard to tell. i'm interested to hear any reviews on this as well.


----------



## Bexy (Jul 7, 2007)

I have not ever heard of this or seen it. But it looks cute.


----------



## sheer (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi. I have tried it. I've tried their eyebrow kit and 2 eyeshadow palettes from them. I CAN NOT stress enough about how great their eyeshadows are. The eyesahdows are smooth and very pigmented,, ALMOST as good as my MAC eyeshadows.. The only thing is they need to make single eyeshadows that could fit into palletes and stuff that'd be great.

Their eyebrow kit was horrible, really... The black eyeshadow powder I got was really shimmery and not matte enough for an eyebrow shadow, and the brow that came with it was horrible. I really can't complain, it IS a buck or two.

So, to conculde, if you are going to get anything from Amuse, it oughta be an eyeshadow (palette... you get so much for your money!).

You can get em at cherryculture...

&lt;3


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 16, 2007)

The only thing i bought from their line was this Shimmer Duster from cherryculture. It's pretty. Not sure about the other stuff though.


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Dec 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *sheer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi. I have tried it. I've tried their eyebrow kit and 2 eyeshadow palettes from them. I CAN NOT stress enough about how great their eyeshadows are. The eyesahdows are smooth and very pigmented,, ALMOST as good as my MAC eyeshadows.. The only thing is they need to make single eyeshadows that could fit into palletes and stuff that'd be great.Their eyebrow kit was horrible, really... The black eyeshadow powder I got was really shimmery and not matte enough for an eyebrow shadow, and the brow that came with it was horrible. I really can't complain, it IS a buck or two.

So, to conculde, if you are going to get anything from Amuse, it oughta be an eyeshadow (palette... you get so much for your money!).

You can get em at cherryculture...

&lt;3

Thanks and Welcome to MUT!!!


----------



## farris2 (Dec 16, 2007)

That was the first time I've seen or heard about it.


----------



## fawp (Dec 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *sheer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi. I have tried it. I've tried their eyebrow kit and 2 eyeshadow palettes from them. I CAN NOT stress enough about how great their eyeshadows are. The eyesahdows are smooth and very pigmented,, ALMOST as good as my MAC eyeshadows.. The only thing is they need to make single eyeshadows that could fit into palletes and stuff that'd be great.Their eyebrow kit was horrible, really... The black eyeshadow powder I got was really shimmery and not matte enough for an eyebrow shadow, and the brow that came with it was horrible. I really can't complain, it IS a buck or two.

So, to conculde, if you are going to get anything from Amuse, it oughta be an eyeshadow (palette... you get so much for your money!).

You can get em at cherryculture...

&lt;3

Really!? That's awesome! I've been curious to try them as well but I haven't been able to find any reviews. Thanks for posting.


----------



## chichi (Oct 11, 2008)

i'm more curious about this brand, where is it made? made in US or other country??

who knows? thanks


----------



## jeanarick (Mar 24, 2011)

I was looking at Cherryculture.com and they have alot of products by Amuse.  I found this old thread and wondered if any of you have tried the brand and what you think about it.  Sometimes, like with Wet N Wild, products can be really inexpensive but still a good quality.  But then again, sometimes cheap just means cheap.


----------



## kikikinzz (Mar 24, 2011)

I never knew about Cherryculture!!!!! That's an awesome website.  As for Amuse, I haven't tried them but they look highly pigmented, and for the price I think its worth a shot!  I'm gonna go surf some more


----------



## Thugluvgrl187 (Mar 24, 2011)

I have also wondered about these as well. Has anyone purchased these recently?


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 24, 2011)

Well they sell them in the wig shops by me, and the brand is similar to L.A. colors in terms of pigmentation. I have 3 single eyeshadows from them that are okay, but honestly there are MUUUUCH better, cheap brands out there.


----------



## me0wmix (Mar 24, 2011)

meh....I dont really like their shadows...they look gawdy, but maybe its just the package design. I don't think I would buy these myself, but then again I'm a newbie so I have so many other things to buy first anyway. good luck. If you buy this brand people, let us know!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry guys, I was wrong. The brand I have is Absolute, not Amuse... So I don't know their stuff then.


----------

